# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.6.7 Some new Fuctions for Android Phones. Have a Fun

## mohamed73

What's new ?  *Add "Copy all files in your selectting folder to Sdcard in the phone." function in the SD_Menu of the Adb_Tools.
Add "Copy all files in your selectting folder to ExtSdCard in the phone." function in the SD_Menu of the Adb_Tools.
Add "Copy the file that you select to Sdcard in the phone." function in the SD_Menu of the Adb_Tools.
Add "Copy the file that you select to Sdcard in the phone." function in the SD_Menu of the Adb_Tools.
All These Functions are in AdbTools. * 
Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
I don't use Sonork any more !!  
@ All GPGeMMC Box Owners. 
1- I Want Some Phones Which Not Connecting On GPGeMMC But Connecting on Other Boxes. 
2- I Want Some Phones Which Gave "Error Chip Lost" Error
I have something ready to test phones..... We are Continuously Testing  Many phones and Have Some thing really Great so Please Contact me on  Skype:Faisal_Computer Waiting....  
VolcanoBox All History in One Place: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
GPGIndustries Released New HardWare key which have Lot of Exclusive & World's 1st Solutions You may have a visit here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HxcMagma is from HxcDongle Team. As HxcDongle Team Promised they are Releasing New updates, You may Visit Here,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kojyy

متابعة ممتازة اخى بوعلى

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى على التحديث

----------

